# My snail keeps wedging himself in my roman colleseum?



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

thats the tank you can sorta see him, but he wedges himself in the little holes, the first time he was there fro 2 days before i realized something was up. I thought he just liked it there but then i realized he hadnt moved at all and was inside his shell, i wedge him out, always within a day. but i feel this is bad for his shell, and im not moving the colleseum, my shrim hide there and my tetras hide there from the female bettas if they get scared. it also hides the salt cup and other ugly stuff. like sick plants that need extra nutrients, but r still ugly so i hide them there. i have no money for buying new decor currently. 

I might move the snail once my other tank is cycled, but thats my extremely agressive betta, they used to get along, but this is a whole new tank soo...i need to wait for it to grow algae cuz i have to wait for my mom to go to petco to buty more stuff and my dogs ate my algae tablets. I dont know how they managed to get up a 5-foot shelfand find the food, but they never cease to amaze -_- Anyone no how to hide food from ur dogs? 

oh and the original thing, how to stop the snail?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds like the Colosseum is a source of food. OR rather, he keeps going there in search of food, that or he's being harrassed to the point of having to hide out. But I'm leaning towards food. That's what my snails do. IF they are feeling bullied, they tuck into their shells, if they're hungry, they go where the noms are.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

lol  but like he goes in and out all the time but he wedges himself in the doors so he cant get out and i have to get him free. and YES all my algae eaters LOVE the colleseum


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

ah, it is an all you can eat algae buffet!


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

You could always either make the hole a little wider or plug it somehow


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

plug ALL those holes? lol then how will the fish get in? i might move him or just keep watch for him egtting stuck, but he is not in the best of health :/


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh wow, I didn't know he was getting stuck in ALL of them xD Hrm....


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Maybe i will tie string thru all the holes so the fish can swim thru but ha cant get in.. but that would ruin the look, yeah ill just mv him to another tank


----------

